

Show HN: Marksy - translate between markup languages on the fly, in your browser - hieronymusN
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/marksy/glncdocnokppgopgpblpeohhhcjggbnl

======
advinture
Some technologies we used:

CoffeeScript, for the Chrome extension

JRuby (Sinatra), for the RESTful service

Pandoc (<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>)

Java, for tying together other various Markdown conversion libraries

------
steveolsen
Couple other links.

Web version: <http://marksy.arc90.com/> Small Writeup:
<http://lab.arc90.com/2013/02/20/marksy/>

------
zeeshanl
I'm using it to combat the dreadfulness of jira.

